# Magnetic balls



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

For those of you who use them, which brand do you prefer? 

a) top-matic 
http://leerburg.com/1505.htm

or

b) Gappay

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappaymagnetball.aspx
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappaymagnets.aspx


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

I like to train with the mcrs and top matic. I slightly prefer top matic, you have better choice of the hardness of the training balls.


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

heard top-matic is easier on the teeth, but not sure if it's theoretical or someone has actually had issues with Gappay causing tooth issues


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gus Pineda said:


> heard top-matic is easier on the teeth, but not sure if it's theoretical or someone has actually had issues with Gappay causing tooth issues


Gappay's magnet is on the outside attached to the string, while Top Matic has the magnet inside the ball.

If Gappay is using the same ball as their other balls, I've never had Gappay balls cause tooth issues. They're very hard solid rubber, which I prefer, because I think balls that can be crushed encourage dogs to be chewy. 

I had this kind when they first came out, (maybe 4 years ago?) magnet is inside the ball, but the balls were easily cracked by my dogs, (never allowed my dog to play with them, he was able to crack them open very quickly and just while working the dog on the training field) not good because either you lose the magnet or the dog swallows it, so I found them to be worthless. I don't know if they have improved the ball since then, I suspect they have, I doubt I was the Lone Ranger when it came to ball cracking dogs.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/RedLine-K9-Magnet-Ball-Dog-Toy-Body-Magnet-Set_p_326.html


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Susan. Was the ball your dog broke top-matic or red-line? I didn't expect there would be so many options, someone else also recommended "MCRS", which I'm unsure as to whether it's sold in the US yet or not.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

not a fan of the magnet in the ball personally


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gus Pineda said:


> Thanks Susan. Was the ball your dog broke top-matic or red-line? I didn't expect there would be so many options, someone else also recommended "MCRS", which I'm unsure as to whether it's sold in the US yet or not.


Red Line. 

MRCS is sold in USA by Hallmark:

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/magnetcaninerewardsystem.aspx


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I have both Top-matic and the Gappay magnetic balls, prefer the Gappay ball as it is a solid rubber ball. As Susan said, I've had no tooth problems with the Gappay balls either. Also read an article a few years ago when I was searching for a magnetic ball about dogs swallowing the vest magnet if it comes off the vest with the Top-matic balls. Never happened to me but if not installed correctly the vest magnet may stay attached to the ball.


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Charles Corbitt said:


> I have both Top-matic and the Gappay magnetic balls, prefer the Gappay ball as it is a solid rubber ball. As Susan said, I've had no tooth problems with the Gappay balls either. Also read an article a few years ago when I was searching for a magnetic ball about dogs swallowing the vest magnet if it comes off the vest with the Top-matic balls. Never happened to me but if not installed correctly the vest magnet may stay attached to the ball.


Thanks for the input. Is the risk of the magnet coming off less with Gappay?


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

You can make your own very cheaply, using the traditional ball on a string, insert some Silicon sealer e.g. as used in bathrooms half way inside the hollow end, once its dry, place the magnet inside then top up with the rest of the sealant, in essence fixing the magnet in the centre of the ball.
You can buy the Magnets off Ebay for pennies.

I have the Topmatic Balls but my yob of a GSD rips the ball to pieces despite having in his mouth micro seconds.

DO NOT PUT THE BALL OR MAGNETS NEAR CREDIT CARDS, MOBILE PHONES OR CAR KEYS UNLESS YOU DON'T LIKE THE PERSON!

Mark


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Difference in the Gappay ball is the magnet is not on the ball but on the rope, could get in the dogs mouth but less likely. I know several people that use the Top-matic and like it. Should add I never personally met anyone that the dog had swallowed the magnet, but I guess it possible.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Horne said:


> I have the Topmatic Balls but my yob of a GSD rips the ball to pieces despite having in his mouth micro seconds.


So your dog's a ball buster too, eh?

...sorry I just couldn't resist.....http://youtu.be/2DB7Jm0m-jU :razz:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sali swallowed the magnet from a topmatic when the ball cracked, I couldn't put her in a crate for a few days as she would freak out. It sucked.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I use the Top-matic system. I do not use the ball. I use the tug, which has the magnet in the handle.


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> Sali swallowed the magnet from a topmatic when the ball cracked, I couldn't put her in a crate for a few days as she would freak out. It sucked.


Did the dog poop the magnet out? Or how did that get fixed?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> Sali swallowed the magnet from a topmatic when the ball cracked, I couldn't put her in a crate for a few days as she would freak out. It sucked.


Is it bad that i LOLed at this.


----------

